# Female long coat GSD



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My name is "Koko" and I need a home! I am learning basic obedience right now as well as how to settle down. As you can see I'm learning! I was left in a backyard by myself for a long time and needed to exercise myself so I resorted to fighting with the neighbor dog for entertainment. I am learning how to be a dog now and play nicely. 

My old owners didn't know how to take care of a dog so I was malnourished from eating human scraps with no balance to my diet. I am slowly gaining weight in a healthy way and learning what its like to be a pet. My previous owners told the lady taking care of me that I am potty trained and lived indoors and unfortunately I cannot tell the lady what my life was like. She suspects I was brought in occasionally but very limited in where I was allowed to go and spent the majority of my time outdoors. I have been a good girl and been good about being potty trained. I am crate trained and sleep in a crate at night. 

I am 2 years old and I will be spayed before I go to my forever home.

Please consider me for a new family member! I just need to be loved! I promise I will be prettier soon! My old owners shaved my long coat so I'm a little embarrassed about my look :-/ but I will look much better in time when it grows back!

I am currently staying with a German Shepherd Breeder/ Dog trainer in the area who is rehabilitating me and training me to be a good girl! I will come with discounted training and as much support as my new family needs when adjusting to me!
The re-homing fee can be discussed with the lady who is taking care of me now. She just wants to make sure I find a home who can afford the expenses with the dog. If its a good home and a good fit then she will make considerations for you. I will come with a bag of dog food that I've been on so you can transfer me to whatever you prefer to feed me after you adopt me! 

Here I am 3 months ago

















she greatly enjoys trotting on the treadmill for exercise in bad weather











and here she is today with some fur and a better attitude and training!


















the reason I ended up with her? Well her owners were calling every breeder in the area trying to "donate" her because they insisted she needed to be bred. She was purchased from a local Petland for $1800. They were very adamant about telling me how expensive she was and why that makes her worth breeding. In her 2 years of life shes been to the vet twice only because the city her owners lived in required her to get vaccinated for her city registration. she has never had a fecal done and never received heart worm meds and is not spayed.

When I recommended her owners take her to a rescue they said ok and took the info, little did I know they went and called the rest of the breeders in the area. When I found out I decided to take her instead of allowing her to go to a puppy mill or an irresponsible breeder. 

When I went to their house, they were living comfortably while she was sleeping in a thin plastic dog house with mud caked in it, and she herself was tied on a thin short metal chain attached to a metal chain around her neck. She was shaved to the skin because they insisted she got "too hot playing with the neighbor dog". I have my suspicions she had a heat stroke from fighting with the neighbor dog so they shaved her thinking that would solve it. She was eating Indian food with no meat in it so she was very malnourished when I picked her up. Very thin, no muscle on her top line, and she was refusing to eat what they offered her until she was so hungry she had to. 

I have tested her on heart worm and fecal and she is negative and I have de-wormed her. She is not yet spayed but will be before she goes to a home.

She really isn't a bad dog. She sits, and downs on command, she is learning stay. She comes on command like a bullet, and is very responsive to my words. A light "ah ah" and she immediately complies. 
She is a little rough around the edges, walks nicely on a leash but if you let her pull on it for a second without a correction she will try to put all of her force into pulling until you tell her otherwise. She takes a pretty serious correction because her neck is so desensitized from sitting on a chain all day at her previous owners. So we are working on that. 

Now all she needs is a forever home who will treat her as part of the family and not some expensive lawn ornament to be forgotten.

Located in Kansas City, KS


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

What a pretty girl. I can't believe the owners weren't feeding her any meat.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

CeCe said:


> What a pretty girl. I can't believe the owners weren't feeding her any meat.


I KNOW! It blew me away. They asked if they could feed her one last time before I took her and I said sure. They offered her Indian food that basically looked like yesterdays leftovers. She sniffed it and walked away from it. They said "oh by the way she doesn't like eating". 

I looked at the food and asked what it was and they had a hard time describing it (I think it might have been a language barrier issue). I asked if they fed her meat. They shook their head vigorously "oh no no, no meat"

:crazy: She eats kibble without a problem. I'm sure she just didn't like the garbage they were feeding her


----------



## Nikolai553 (Aug 1, 2012)

poor girl I cant stand people who do such things to fine animals. or any pet for that matter, they are family and not some thing in the yard!

Thank you for giving her this chance!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm glad you ended with her


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have met this dog some time ago and I found her to be appropriate and actually had coped well with the neglect she'd been subjected to. IMPO, she'd make a very nice pet and companion for almost anyone willing to give her some personal attention. Her energy level (when I met her) was quite good and not the kind that would make her prone to gettiing into trouble. Maris has done a very good deed here.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i wouldnt blame her i dont like Indian food either it stinks..

how is she with other dogs?
if you was not so far i would adopt her.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

There's even a huge change in her expression from then to now - it's like the light has come back to her eyes. Everything about her before was dull and now she sparkles!


----------



## Nikolai553 (Aug 1, 2012)

My entire life I've lived with a dog around the house, its almost second nature to me to have one roaming somewhere. Due to a few life changes this past year I have been without a good companion to occupy the time with, then I found this post. After reading through the story and over looking the photos a dozen times, I sent a PM to 4TheDawgies asking how people could be this ignorant and cruel to such a great animal. We then began to speak more lengthy about Koko and her character and her past. Then we began to send many more PM's to one another which turned into many informative emails (I've never had so many Koko's in my inbox before lol), 4TheDawgies and I are currently in the works to have Koko sent to me here in mid Kansas. 

Since Koko is already with a very passionate and well knowledged breeder, I asked 4TheDawgies if she could improve Koko's already established basic commands. She said yes and we exchanged more emails. Now to cut a long story short, Koko should be tested this weekend with children to check her reponses to them nearby. I'm anxiously waiting for the results.


----------

